# “E non sono andato a scuola”



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Bonne soir, je suis Camilla, je suis en fille de 24 ans, je n’aime pas les bonbons et malheureusement je suis allé à l’ècole. (Buona sera, mi chiamo Camilla, sono una ragazza di 24 anni, non mi piacciono le caramelle e purtroppo sono andata a scuola). Ho studiato per tutta la vita, cercando disperatamente di essere coerente nelle mie scelte, cercando di non perdere tempo e non lasciarmi scappare nessuna occasione (anche quelle che sarei stata più felice di lasciarmi scappare), ho diffidato ma ho accettato tante cose solo per poterle inserire nel curriculum (forse uno degli esami più difficili che la scuola non ti prepara ad affrontare) e ora che sono alla fine, ora che la vita comincia a richiedere i sacrifici più grandi (come se non ce ne fossero già stati abbastanza), ora cerco altrettanto disperatamente di disimparare.

Vorrei raccontarvi in proposito una storia, una storia che viene dalla Francia, una storia che parla anche di noi! Andrè non cerca di convincere nessuno, né di convertirlo, non vende nulla e non racconta la storia di un metodo.

Ciò che ha vissuto vale solo per lui, che non ambisce a divenire un modello: un ragazzo come tutti gli altri, semplicemente con un percorso diverso, il cui corso naturale non è stato disturbato. Non suggerisce nulla in proposito, soprattutto perché non si tratta di un’abitudine molto diffusa, bensì raccoglie un vasto numero di pregiudizi a questo riguardo.

Il pregiudizio principale è quello che senza scuola non possa esistere educazione, capacità di ottenere dei risultati o che si rimarrà analfabeti e asociali. Niente diploma ovvero niente lavoro, ma non è così. Non siamo liberi di fare scelte personali perchè non abbiamo modo di poterci confrontare con altre alternative. Se si pensa che la scuola rappresenti l’unica risposta, ci troviamo davanti allo stesso numero di scelte lasciate da Ford quando diceva “Potete scegliere il modello d’auto che preferite purché il colore sia il nero!”

Questo è il racconto che Andrè Stern ci ha fatto durante una splendida conferenza, tenuta a Bergamo lo scorso marzo, riportato anche nelle testimonianze raccolte nel suo libro autobiografico “Et je ne suis jamais allé à l’ècole”, edito dalla casa editrice francese Actes Sud. Probabile una prossima edizione italiana.

Ho preso in prestito le sue stesse parole nell’apertura di questo pezzo, con una differenza: Andrè non è mai andato a scuola!

Queste sono alcune domande poste ad Andrè durante la serata, spero potranno dare a molti genitori volenterosi un motivo in più per sperare in un mondo migliore.

-Per trovare lavoro è necessario essere laureati?

Non è vero! Ci sono molte persone molto qualificate ma che fanno un lavoro diverso da ciò che hanno studiato.

Io che non sono diplomato né laureato, ho concretamente sperimentato la vita vera, e ciò che la vita stessa chiede non è una qualifica ma una competenza.

-Come far arrivare questo messaggio ai genitori che si accanisco nel sostegno dello studio e dei compiti?

(Premetto che questa è anche una mia personale missione nda) La mia storia può ispirare una scelta differente a chi mi ascolta. Si tratta solo di scelte: chi sceglie comunque la scuola lo fa in coscienza di causa. Un buon diploma non significa più un sicuro buon lavoro. Questo significa che bisogna trovare una nuova soluzione. Ci sono molte persone che hanno subito un vero e proprio insuccesso scolastico, per loro è importante dire che non è della qualifica che la vita ha bisogno, ma della competenza.

-Che lavoro fai?

Sono musicista, liutaio, co-direttore di un teatro, giornalista, autore, collaboratore tecnico di mio padre (Arno Stern), direttore di un’iniziativa di un’associazione tedesca chiamata “Gli uomini per domani”, e molte altre cose. Non ho mai imparato a fare la differenza tra la vita privata e la vita professionale, tra tempo libero e lavoro.

Per esempio ho una grande passione per Amelia Earhart, la pilota americana che fece anche il giro del mondo, so molte cose su di lei, ma questo non è un lavoro. Con cosa mi guadagno da vivere? Con un po’ di tutto questo. Non ho mai imparato nemmeno a considerare il mio lavoro come un mezzo per guadagnare dei soldi, perché anche il denaro è l’effetto secondario, dell’effetto secondario, dell’effetto secondario di ciò che vi sto raccontando stasera.

-Sei sposato e hai dei figli?

Sì, sono sposato e ho un figlio.

-Chi sono stati i tuoi maestri? Hai avvertito del disagio con gli altri bambini, dato che non andavi a scuola?

State chiedendo se manderò mio figlio a scuola? No! Ma se lui vorrà andarci sarà libero di farlo, non intendo sostituire un dogma con un altro dogma. La parola d’ordine non è solo libertà.

Ho avuto comunque dei maestri che mi hanno mostrato il proprio lavoro, mi hanno offerto le proprie competenze in questo atto meraviglioso che è la trasmissione della competenza. Non mi sono inventato un lavoro, l’ho imparato. Ma ci sono molte cose che non si imparano con un maestro, non ho avuto chi mi insegnasse a leggere, a scrivere, a contare, a conoscere la storia o la geografia. Ma quando ho voluto imparare il mestiere di liutaio ho cercato chi me lo insegnasse. Avevo ventitré anni, quindi non ero più un bambino, e mi sono confrontato con questo tipo di formazione: tutti mi dicevano che sarei dovuto andare a scuola per lungo tempo, ma non era questo ciò che volevo, volevo toccare la materia. Questo poi è stato molto curioso, perché tutti i liutai che ho interpellato erano in realtà autodidatti.

Dopo molto tempo ho però incontrato un’occasione (era molto che aspettavo): entrai in un laboratorio di liuteria in Svizzera e chiesi al maestro se sarebbe stato disponibile a mostrarmi il suo lavoro, egli accettò e mi disse “Io posso mostrarti tutto ciò che faccio, ma non ho nulla da insegnarti”.

Non mi sono mai sentito diverso dagli altri, perché non mi sono mai paragonato con gli altri. Nei miei parametri non è contemplata la cognizione di competizione e quindi non avevo con chi misurarmi. La socializzazione non è mai stata un problema, è solo un paradigma della nostra società quello secondo il quale una classe debba essere formata tutta di bambini della stessa età. Ma chi ritiene che ciò sia indispensabile, che i bambini ne abbiano bisogno? Se guardiamo un bambino ci rendiamo conto che non è così.

Gli adulti hanno contatti solo con persone della loro stessa età?! Per me luogo e  anno di nascita non sono mai stati una discriminante. Il mio mondo di relazioni comprendeva persone di tutti i tipi: maschi, femmine, grandi, piccoli, appartenenti a tutte le religioni, di tutti i colori di pelle, di ogni cultura e grado sociale. Il grande brodo di cultura della realtà sociale nella quale ero e sono immerso sempre. Il criterio per formare delle amicizie non sono l’età, o il luogo in cui si abita, ma ciò che si ha in comune, gli interessi in comune. Questo permette una ricchezza reciproca attraverso la condivisione, e le diversità sono ricchezze aggiunte che si moltiplicano. Insieme a quelle la mia era solo una diversità in più.

I bambini non hanno problemi con la diversità, siamo noi adulti che li compariamo e inculchiamo loro le idee di competizione.

-Qual è stato il rapporto con i tuoi genitori, ti consideri un privilegiato?

Sì, sono stato un privilegiato grazie alla loro scelta. Ma un bambino libero non è responsabile del livello culturale della propria famiglia. Non si è mai prigionieri del proprio ambiente socioculturale, un bambino crea da solo il proprio sapere.

Il dialogo con in miei genitori è sempre avvenuto guardandoci negli occhi e non sono mai stato trattato come un bambino, i miei genitori non mi hanno mai protetto così io a quattro anni avevo già sentito parlare dell’Olocausto.

Le domande che facevo erano sempre domande ai quali i miei non avevano risposte, questo perché le conoscenze di una famiglia si trovano in una scatola in cui ogni giorno noi mettiamo o prendiamo qualcosa, questa è la ricchezza del sapere famigliare.

Le domande riguardano sempre qualcosa che sta all’esterno della scatola. Quindi ho posto domande sulla scuola e le ho sperimentate nella mia vita: in Francia notavo che i bambini non avevano mai il tempo di giocare a causa degli orari scolastici o dei compiti, e quando un altro bambino mi chiedeva che classe frequentassi, domanda tipica fra i bambini, e io rispondevo che non andavo a scuola, la sua esclamazione era sempre “Che fortuna!”.

Una cosa importantissima è la fiducia: io potevo giocare tutto il giorno, certo che nessuno in casa mi avrebbe imposto altre attività considerate più importanti del mio gioco. Non dovevo giocare fino all’estremo, quando era l’ora di andare a letto non c’erano problemi perché sapevo con certezza che il mattino dopo avrei potuto ricominciare a giocare nel punto esatto in cui il mio gioco si era interrotto la sera prima. Il gioco è l’apprendimento primitivo, io tutt’ora non so fare la differenza tra giocare, imparare e vivere.

Vedete che sollievo?! Se riportiamo ciò su di un bambino dobbiamo renderlo certo che esista la fiducia tra lui e noi.

La famiglia è un’unità dalla quale io non mi sono mai allontanato, perché io non ho vissuto a casa dei miei, ho vissuto con i miei. Non ho conosciuto i problemi dell’adolescenza o la ribellione perché il rapporto con i miei genitori è sempre stato gli occhi negli occhi. Sono sempre stato indipendente. Con la fiducia, come dicevo prima, io sapevo che quando i miei genitori mi proibivano o ammonivano verso qualcosa, lo stavano facendo per il mio bene. Questo lo vedo ora con mio figlio.

Questa fiducia non è mai stata violata e quindi non era necessario porre dei divieti o degli obblighi.

Vorrei parlavi, a questo punto, della competenza: dobbiamo per questo partire dalla neurobiologia. All’inizio si pensava che i cervelli non fossero tutti uguali, che esistessero persone con cervelli particolarmente dotati e persone invece meno dotate. Un tempo si era anche ipotizzata la possibilità che le persone con un QI non adeguato dovessero essere sterilizzate e che conseguentemente il cervello derivasse geneticamente.

Ma si è constatato che non era così, abbiamo tutti un cervello uguale, che è l’organo più plastico del nostro corpo, capace di sopperire anche a gravi mancanze. Quindi il cervello è come un muscolo, hanno pensato i neurobiologi, che hanno anche inventato dei programmi di “muscolarizzazione cerebrale”. Hanno esaminato addirittura i feti nei ventri delle madri e fortunatamente non hanno avuto esiti: il cervello, anche se bombardato da informazioni, non cambia nè progredisce le proprie funzioni. Sapete cos’hanno invece scoperto? Che ciò che permette uno sviluppo naturale del cervello è l’entusiasmo, attraverso un processo chimico ormonale. Per fortuna che esiste la scienza che ce lo conferma!

Quando proviamo entusiasmo per un dato argomento noi ci dedichiamo anima e corpo a quell’argomento (qui il fattore tempo è quindi fondamentale), il nostro cervello è capace di trovare tutte le informazioni di cui abbiamo bisogno, come una spugna. Così, velocemente, si diventa molto competenti, l’apprendimento è un effetto secondario. E sapete qual é l’effetto secondario della competenza? Il successo!

Quando si è particolarmente competenti in una determinata materia ci sarà sempre qualcuno che avrà bisogno della nostra competenza.

Il denaro guadagnato grazie alla nostra competenza è quindi l’effetto secondario, dell’effetto secondario, dell’effetto secondario dell’entusiasmo. Ergo, entusiasmez-voux!

-Cosa ti hanno proposto i tuoi genitori?

I miei genitori non mi hanno mai stimolato, mi lasciavano libero di trovare le mie pertinenze. Come puoi stimolare tuo figlio?

Dovresti partire dai tuoi interessi, mentre i nostri genitori sono sempre partiti dai nostri. Hanno fatto ciò che faccio ogni giorno con mio figlio: ci hanno guardati e questo li ha impegnati molto. Non saprei come stimolarlo, è la vita che lo stimola. E’ statisticamente provato che un bambino di tre anni prova una sensazione di entusiasmo ogni tre minuti, durante la crescita questa cosa pian piano si attenua. Ma se anche noi dovessimo proporre un tavolo con una straordinaria quantità di proposte pedagogiche, nostro figlio forse lo guarderebbe un attimo e poi si stupirebbe di qualcosa che si trova oltre il tavolo. Anche questo parametro quindi non sarebbe completamente oggettivo, perché sarebbe mediato da un filtro che è sempre solo nostro. Non si può rispondere a tutte le domande.

Non stavo sempre in casa: uscendo incontravo tante persone e tanti luoghi diversi, che mi stimolavano molta curiosità. Così da ogni nuova informazione nascevano nuove domande alle quali cercavo le risposte. Ogni cosa poteva stimolarmi una nuova domanda e così, da cosa nasceva cosa. Questo indipendentemente da ciò che potevo trovare in casa. Queste informazioni creavano una rete plastica quanto il cervello.


-I tuoi genitori lavoravano?


Oh sì, certo! Mio padre ha ottantotto anni e lavora ancora. La vita cambia completamente quando arrivano i figli, i nostri genitori non hanno mai cercato di fare la stessa vita di quando non erano sposati dopo il nostro arrivo. Stessa cosa facciamo noi oggi. Io e mia moglie organizziamo i nostri orari per passare il nostro tempo con Antonà (suo figlio nda). Questo rafforza moltissimo il sentimento di unità di una famiglia.


-Come si fa ad affrontare una scelta come la sua oggi? Come vive tuo figlio questa nuova società?


Mio figlio è naturalmente abituato a vivere in questa realtà, per lui i telefoni e i computer sono normali. Quando mia moglie lavora lontano noi le telefoniamo con la webcam e per lui è normalissimo. In casa abbiamo scelto cosa potesse servirci, per esempio non abbiamo televisioni, ma computer e musica. La nostra cellula famigliare è figlia di tutte le scelte che abbiamo fatto, per questo mio figlio è molto legato alla famiglia. Questo costituisce il suo bagaglio, che lo accompagna nel mondo proteggendolo, rendendolo attore e non vittima della vita. Questa eredità è la cosa più bella e preziosa che la famiglia possa dare, è gratuita per tutti ed individuale. Rappresenta l’unione tra le persone, almeno due! Gli ingredienti per ripetere la mia esperienza sono gli stessi. I miei genitori non erano sempre con me, ma loro vivono ogni giorno in me, così è anche per Antonà. Rispetto, pazienza e amore, che è gratuito per tutti e porta all’entusiasmo, che è conseguentemente gratuito. Quindi: entusiasmatevi!


-Ci sono molte famiglie che fanno homeschooling in Italia: lo Stato costringe i nostri figli a sostenere un esame che noi, nella nostra famiglia, ci siamo rifiutati di fare. Questo è tutt’oggi perseguibile anche in Francia. Come possiamo fare? Come ti comporterai tu con tuo figlio se questo dovesse rappresentare un problema?


Guarda è particolarmente interessante il fatto che il mio libro sia diventato un vero e proprio best seller in Germania, che è uno dei paesi con l’obbligo scolastico più rigido in Europa. In Germania è vietato anche ‘homeschooling. Sono perciò rimasto molto stupito di questo interesse e ho pensato che, solitamente, quando si è liberi non si tende a notare ciò che manca. Quando non si è liberi solitamente si fa la rivoluzione e se quello che racconto potrà essere d’aiuto ne sarò felicissimo. Tu come donna e come madre devi poter essere libera di fare le scelte che ritieni più giuste per la tua famiglia e l’istituzione dovrebbe riconoscerti questo come un diritto. Nel mio caso, se un ispettore verrà a casa nostra per verificare le competente di Antonà, cercheremo di instaurare un rapporto con lui, ma se questo dovesse diventare un motivo di discriminazione, saremo pronti a lasciare la Francia. Per me è inammissibile che si possa accettare di vivere in un paese che discrimina i propri cittadini per le loro scelte. Noi proteggiamo la nostra famiglia dalle imposizioni della società e dai suoi codici, dalle sue convenzioni. Questo però è valido per noi, ogni persona è libera di scegliere ciò che ritiene sia meglio.


Lo sport, i videogiochi? Sono scelte personali, per le quali cerco di non avere giudizi!


Per esempio ho conosciuto la storia di un bambino che tutto il giorno guardava alla televisione le serie americane. Ci verrebbe da dire che ciò non andasse bene per lui, avremmo voluto proteggerlo mentre lui invece acquisiva una competenza straordinaria circa questo argomento. Ebbene, quel bambino stava preparandosi a quello che sarebbe diventato il suo lavoro. Ora, da adulto, quel bambino è diventato sceneggiatore di serie televisive americane.


Vorrei concludere il mio intervento raccontandovi un aneddoto della mia vita, di cui ho raccontato nel mio libro.


Durante la mia giovinezza ho fatto due esami: la patente e l’ammissione alla leva. Durante quell’esame dovetti compilare un modulo nel quale mi si chiedeva di indicare il mio livello scolastico. Scorrendo la lista mi accorsi che nessuno dei suggerimenti mi riguardava, così andai dal soldato che gestiva le ammissioni e gli chiesi di aiutarmi. Questo, scorrendo la lista, mi chiese quale fosse il mio problema. Gli risposi che non ero andato a scuola e che quindi non avrei saputo cosa indicare. Lui, stupito, mi chiese: “Non va bene se barriamo la casella analfabeta?” E io: “No, perché io so leggere e scrivere, come avrei fatto se no a leggere e compilare questo modulo?” Il ragazzo mi guardò sconsolato e mi rispose: “Mi dispiace, ma non abbiamo una categoria per te!”


Articolo di Camilla Bruneri su The Road to liberty


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

Il rischio di dare troppo peso a questi personaggi è quello di trascinare persone a comportamenti che paiono tanto belli a parole ma che non è possibile praticare nella vita di tutti i giorni.
Senza scuola si possono fare mille cose: musica, arte e artigianato in genere, mille e mille cose, ma non si può pensare, senza scuola, di fare medicina, di fare edilizia, economia, meccanica, elettronica, informatica e tutte quelle attività che oggi sono alla base della vita di milioni di persone.
Una visione troppo hyppie per essere applicata senza che si creino grossi problemi.
E' necessario, a mio avviso, un processo molto lungo e delicato per superare lo stato attuale dell'istruzione dei bambini e dei giovani, ed è necessario il desiderio reale di cambiare le cose ed un'idea precisa di cosa si vuole ottenere.
Gli slogan e le belle parole, i casi isolati presentati come generalizzabili sono solo un grosso rischio. Temo per i figli di coloro che si lasceranno affascinare da questa persona senza il supporto di un forte, ma molto forte senso critico.


----------

